

Versionista: Diff on Obama's Technology Policy - muriithi
http://versionista.com/diff/JAS9LMr5qU7q8BSroV8KzQ/

======
bscofield
I'm much more interested in the web platform here (versionista) than I am the
particular content being tracked - this looks like a great tool with a ton of
uses.

------
maxklein
He did not revise his technology positions. He made his webpage smaller and
easier to read for the mainstream. Changing your site does not mean you
changed your opinion.

~~~
lallysingh
Indeed. His detailed PDF is unchanged, just this summary page.

When did we start mirroring /.? This was on there earlier.

------
dlytle
From what I can tell, there isn't a huge change in the actual content of the
message.

It's been simplified and summarized, with a lot of the statistics removed, but
the overall message remains intact. Also, the original document is available
as a PDF at the bottom of the page, with full detail.

Most likely, they streamlined the page to provide a simpler reading experience
for the non-technical voters. For the more tech-savvy voters who want details,
they left the full white paper available.

~~~
dlytle
Doh. Sorry, maxklein and lallysingh. Goes to show what happens when I take the
dogs out in the middle of writing a comment. :P

------
pskomoroch
warning... visiting the versionista site crashed my iphone

------
ScottWhigham
piss off with this stuff here

~~~
mattyfo
ScottW, what's with the violent rejection of this article? Was this article
Political? Yes. Does it deal with 'hacker culture'? Yes. Should it be
discussed? Certainly.

What's important to remember is that while we are hacking away at our latest
Facebook App, politicians & lobbyists have been hacking away at our culture.
Indeed the PATRIOT ACT was probably one of the greatest hacks against our
Constitution whereby it greatly altered how some things functioned. These
issues that Obama brings up will affect you, me and the next generation of
hackers to emerge.

Don't encourage the apathy that has come to plague a generation of American's
and at the very least don't be apathetic about the government that regulates
the things that you care about because one day you may just get screwed over.

I apologize for the general assumptions I've made about your character but the
character of your remark was disconcerting, maybe you could explain a little
further in detail why we should be "piss[ing] off with this stuff here"?

~~~
swombat
_what's with the violent rejection of this article?_

Where's the article? I see no article.

 _Does it deal with 'hacker culture'?_

On the basis that there is not "it", then the answer would have to be no. "It"
doesn't deal with hacker culture because "it" exists not.

 _Should it be discussed?_

See point above.

I would concur with ScottW on the basis that this is neither an article nor a
point worth discussing, just a misleading headline with a link to an
admittedly cool piece of technology.

Let's keep the brain-dead misleading "Hey, check out this cool link lolz"
dumb-ass headlines to other sites, please. I check reddit regularly and have
no need of that trash here.

~~~
mattyfo
From <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Article_>(publishing)

Article (publishing): An article is a stand-alone section of a larger written
work. These nonfictional prose compositions appear in magazines, newspapers,
academic journals, the internet, or any other type of publication.

Semantically speaking it may not be an article digested by some 'dude' at a
'desk' at a 'newspaper'. Nonetheless, it does reveal useful insight,
particularly how Obama perceives the global economy and how to get ourselves
aligned with it so that we stay #1 in the years to come (which means us
hackers have jobs).

Regardless of that, you are right, the headline is misleading, so help the
community, here's some advice on writing headlines:
<http://www.copyblogger.com/how-to-write-headlines-that-work/>

